# [freeplayer] comment ca marche?

## nuts

pour les abooné adsl free, il ya  freeplay qui permet donc de lire des video/images/zick... depuis son pc sur la freebox via les connection reseau/usb et wifi.

il y a les soft sous linux pour pouvoir exploiter tout ca (sont sympa chez free ils pensent a nous).

donc j arrive a creer une playlist avec fbx-playlist mais par contre impossible de faire fonctionner vlc.

```
nuts@kapoue ~/freeplayer/bin $ ./vlc-fbx.sh

VLC media player 0.8.1 Janus

vlc: unknown option `--sout-standard-access=udp'

Try `vlc --help' for more information.

```

donc voila que faire?

----------

## El_Goretto

Dès que c'est activé sur la freebox, je m'y lance aussi, je t'en dirai plus à cette occasion.

----------

## nonas

Il faut lire cette page là : http://adsl.free.fr/tv/freeplayer/

(et donc accepter obligatoirement les nouvelles CGV ce qui fait couler beaucoup d'encre : nouveaux tarifs téléphoniques notamment...)

Donc première question : as-tu activer le service ?

Deuxième question : as-tu redémarrer la fbx ?

edit : et question 0 à la noix tu as bien une v3 ou une v4 ?

----------

## zyprexa

Je m'intéresse aussi à ce truc-là, seulement je n'ai trouvé nulle part les options de compilation précises à utiliser dans ce cas-là.

Il semblerait aussi que ce ne soit possible qu'à partir dce la dernière version, en ~x86 dans Portage à savoir la 0.8.2

Edit : correction, même la 0.8.2 n'est pas assez à jour, il faut taper dans la CVS.

J'ai trouvé ça:

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/topic-aide-freeplayer-sujet-50261-1.htm

----------

## nuts

j ai activer le service.

freebox v4 redemarrée.

j air ecompiller vlc avec cette fois l option stream pius apres avec http y a du mieux mais bon c'est aps clair, j ai pas d interface ou quoique ce soit et de nouvelles erreures. si y en a un qui a reussi...

----------

## Honkr

J'ai réussi à faire marcher le Freeplayer sur ma Gentoo.

D'après mon expérience, les packages à installer :

- libmpeg2

- libdvdread

- libdvdnav

- libdvdplay

- libdvbpsi

- ffmpeg

Il faut ensuite compiler et installer vlc à partir du dernier snapshot (http://www.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/snapshots/) ou des sources sous svn (http://developers.videolan.org/svn.html).

Il faut faire le nécessaire (config firewall, etc.) pour que le port 8080 sur le PC soit accessible depuis la freebox.

Après ça, les instructions sur http://adsl.free.fr/tv/freeplayer/ devraient suffire.

S'il y a des questions, j'essaierai d'y répondre...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Moi j'ai téléchargé le snapshot du 02/07/2005  http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/snapshots/

je l'ai décompressé j'ai renommé le dossier vlc-0.8.2 je l'ai recompressé en .tar.bz2, ensuite je l'ai placé dans /usr/portage/distfiles

puis:

```
cd /usr/portage/media-video/vlc

ebuild vlc-0.8.2.ebuild digest
```

Bon j'aurais pu faire plus propre avec l'overlay /usr/local/portage mais la flemme   :Laughing: 

Pour les useflags:

```
media-video/vlc-0.8.2  -3dfx +X -a52 +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -cdda -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb +dvd -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg +flac +freetype -ggi -gnutls +gtk2 +hal +httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc +live +matroska -mod +mp3 +mpeg +ncurses +nls +ogg +opengl -oss +png -samba -screen +sdl -speex +stream -svg -svga +theora +unicode -v4l -vcd -vlm +vorbis +wxwindows +xml2 -xosd +xv 0 kB
```

Surtout httpd et stream y'a as un des deux qui est indispensable pour freeplayer mais je ne sait pas lequel.

En tout cas ça marche bien, environt 30% de consommation du cpu chez moi  (P4 2200), l'image et le son sont parfaits

----------

## cuicui

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les useflags:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Les deux sont nécessaires.

D'ailleurs qqun arrive à afficher les sous-titres sur la télé? Il s'affichent bien dans VLC. J'ai modifié le fichier .vlcrc pour afficher automatiquement les sous-titres s'il yen a (cette option n'est pas activé, par défaut il charge bien le fichier de sous-titres mais ne les affiche pas):

```
sub-track=0
```

Mais j'ai rien sur la télé.

----------

## truz

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Il semblerait aussi que ce ne soit possible qu'à partir dce la dernière version, en ~x86 dans Portage à savoir la 0.8.2
> 
> Edit : correction, même la 0.8.2 n'est pas assez à jour, il faut taper dans la CVS.

 Ben chez moi avec la 0.8.2 de Portage en ~x86 ça marche...

----------

## yesi

salut,

ce serait intéressant de créer un package media-video/vlc-svn ...

après une journée d'acceptation de CGV, j'ai rallumé la freebox et là je vois freeplayer mais l'image de la télé freeze donc plus de tv freebox...

je vais compiler le vlc en ~x86...

----------

## nuts

carement un ebuild freeplayer

----------

## yesi

salut,

petite erreur:

```
./vlc-fbx.sh
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.2 Janus
> 
> [00000263] main interface: creating httpd
> ...

 

il parraîtrait qu'un 

```
export HTTP_PATH=/qqch/
```

 arrangerait...

----------

## yesi

écran noir.

perte de connection internet.

ne peux plus surfer sur les chaines: écran noir ou image freezée...

----------

## Honkr

 *yesi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.2 Janus
> 
> [00000263] main interface: creating httpd
> ...

 

Je pense que tu essaye d'exécuter directement le fichier extrait du .tgz.

Il faut lancer install.sh pour réaliser l'installation.

Tu peux alors exécuter le fichier vlc-fbx.sh qui est installé dans /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/.

----------

## naerex

Je l'ai essayé sous windows et j'ai remarqué que leur application pour créer les playlists est faite en QT4 !  :Cool: 

----------

## yesi

salut,

merci Honkr! :Very Happy: 

en effet l'ayant installé dans /usr/local, je n'ai pas pensé à le lancer par ce chemin...

va falloir faire un "alias" .

mais les mec de irc.free.de #freebox me conseillait un un "export HTTP_PATH=/usr". ce que je ne voyais pas trop le rapport( car pas trop d'explications) et me conseillait de passer à Windows puis que je ne comprenais pas...c'était cool de leur part.

----------

## yesi

salut,

ça marche quand je désactive mes règles d'iptables.

```

iptables -A OUTPUT -o $IFACE_EXT -p tcp --dport 8080  -j ACCEPT

iptables -A  INPUT -i $IFACE_EXT -p tcp --sport 8080  -j ACCEPT

iptables -A OUTPUT -o $IFACE_EXT -p tcp --sport 1234  -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT  -i $IFACE_EXT -p tcp --dport 1234  -j ACCEPT

#iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $IFACE_EXT --protocol tcp -s 212.27.38.253 --destination-port 8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1
```

$IFACE_EXT =wlan0

```

ip_tables

ip_conntrack

ip_conntrack_ftp

iptable_filter

#iptable_mangle

iptable_nat

#ip_nat_ftp

#ip_nat_irc

ipt_limit

ipt_state

ipt_LOG

```

sachant que je n'ai pas de réseau local.

je suis en mode routeur avec le wifi.

----------

## Zanton

Vous savez si Free envisage de faire le contraire ? A savoir, pouvoir regarder la télé diffusé via la freebox sur son écran ? On peut y arriver en bidouillant et en achetant des cartes d'acquisition, etc mais ça coûte cher et ça serait quand même bien sympa d'avoir accès aux chaînes disponibles avec la freebox.

----------

## canard

Pour autant que je sache ça n'est pas prévu et même limite interdit puisque ça reviendrait en quelque sorte à choper direct le flux MPEG entrant dans la freebox: tu pourrais alors enregistrer du contenu (film, émission ...) en DIVX et le diffuser sans en avoir les droits, et ça ça s'appelle du piratage.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

 *canard wrote:*   

> Pour autant que je sache ça n'est pas prévu et même limite interdit puisque ça reviendrait en quelque sorte à choper direct le flux MPEG entrant dans la freebox: tu pourrais alors enregistrer du contenu (film, émission ...) en DIVX et le diffuser sans en avoir les droits, et ça ça s'appelle du piratage....

 

sans partir dans le debat piratage tout ca, ca reviendrait au meme que le magnetoscope.

surtout que sur les freebox y a des prise pour surement y ajouter un disque dur extern qui a mon avis aura pour but d'enregistrer et pourquoi pas de lire ce qu on y stockera dessus alors...

----------

## Zanton

 *canard wrote:*   

> Pour autant que je sache ça n'est pas prévu et même limite interdit puisque ça reviendrait en quelque sorte à choper direct le flux MPEG entrant dans la freebox: tu pourrais alors enregistrer du contenu (film, émission ...) en DIVX et le diffuser sans en avoir les droits, et ça ça s'appelle du piratage....

 

Je ne vois pas le rapport oO Au lieu de la télévision, le media pour afficher les images seraient l'ordinateur. Ce que tu fais ensuite, ça ne regarde que toi. Et comme le dit nuts, tu pourrais éventuellement te servir de l'ordinateur comme d'un magnétoscope et le magnétoscope n'est pas interdit. C'est toujours pareil, c'est ce que toi tu en fais qui est potentiellement interdi après, diffuser l'image via son ordinateur, je ne pense pas que ce soit interdit loin de là.

----------

## Doudou

Salut,

J'aurais une petite question. J'arrive bien a acceder au freeplayer mais je n'arrive pas a charger la playlist généré par le soft de Free. Si j'ajoute un media via la console (add mon_media.avi), il s'ajoute bien dans la playlist du freeplayer. Si je lance la lecture, la bare de défillement est bien modifier, j'ai des packets UDP qui qui sort de mon PC en direction de la freebox mais l'écran est noir.

Hypotèse : Comme j'ajoute un fichier sans utiliser la playlist généré, il n'est pas diffusé en mpg2 et donc pas lu par la freebox.

Ma question : comment faire accepter la playliste par VLC? Il est dit qu'on peut mettre le chemin de la playlist a la fin du script du freeplayer mais chez moi, ca ne fonctionne pas... Y'a t'il moyen d'avoir une interface graphique pour l'ajouter apres le lancement (j'ai X dans les variables USE) ou de corriger se chargement en ligne de commande?

J'ai essayé d'utiliser la versin SVN mais j'avais pas les bons parametres du config. De plus, il conseille cette version car on peut limiter l'acces au serveur web a certaine IP mais moi j'ai fait cette selection au niveau de mon routeur (assez rapidement car le temps de test, quelqu'un s'était déja connecté  :Shocked:  ).

Donc pour résumer :

- La freebox accède a mon serveur web (port 8080).

- Je peux pinger l'IP spécifique vers laquel sont diriger les flux vidéo.

- J'utilise une version de VLC mais pas la dernière (j'ai pas trouvé le changelog) :

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.1-r1  -3dfx +X -a52 -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -cdda -cddb -cdio -debug -dts -dvb +dvd +esd -fbcon +ffmpeg -flac -freetype -ggi -gnutls +gtk2 -hal +httpd -joystick -libcaca +lirc -live -mad -matroska -mozilla +mpeg +nls +ogg +opengl +oss +sdl +ssl +stream -svg +svga -theora -threads -unicode +v4l -vcd -vlm +vorbis -wxwindows -xosd +xv 0 kB

```

J'ai vue pas mal de forum ou ca install des packages dans tous les sens... si on pouvais trouvé une solution simple et propre, ca serait cool  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance, Doudou.

----------

## yesi

salut,

euh trouvé un ebuild vlc-svn d'Ycarus:

http://gentoo.zugaina.org/index.html.fr

pas encore testé...

----------

## einstein14

marche tres bien cet ebuild.

par contre qu'est ce que ca mange comme ressource ce truc 95% de proco sur le celeron 600 donc ce n'est pas reellement fluide question video (bon reencodage a la volée ca se comprend aussi).

J'ai donc essayé avec les outils sous dows sur un athlon 2600 et un reroutage de port et ben ca rame quasi encore plus.

Vais essayez en passant direct d'un pc puissant a la freebox pour voir ce que ca donne

----------

## Doudou

Salut,

Bon, j'ai refait quelques tests :

- Upgrade a la version 8.2 -> idem (j'ai trouvé le changlog et ca parlait de playlist donc j'avais pensé que ca corrigerais le problème).

- Compile avec le support de wxwindows -> l'interface graphique se lance, je peux ainci charger la playlist et...ça...FONCTIONNE!!!  :Very Happy:  (Barton 2,5GHz, je fais des pointes a 80%  :Shocked:  )

Bon maintenant que j'ai vue le Freeplayer fonctionner, quelqu'un a t'il réussi a lancer VLC et charger la playlist en ligne de commande? Si oui, avec quel version et quel option si différente de celle du README.

Merci d'avance, Doudou.

----------

## canard

 *Zanton wrote:*   

>  Je ne vois pas le rapport oO Au lieu de la télévision, le media pour afficher les images seraient l'ordinateur. Ce que tu fais ensuite, ça ne regarde que toi. Et comme le dit nuts, tu pourrais éventuellement te servir de l'ordinateur comme d'un magnétoscope et le magnétoscope n'est pas interdit. C'est toujours pareil, c'est ce que toi tu en fais qui est potentiellement interdi après, diffuser l'image via son ordinateur, je ne pense pas que ce soit interdit loin de là.

 

La différence c'est que les différents ayant droits qui ont autorisé à diffuser leur contenu sur FreeTV l'ont fait à certaines conditions. Récupérer un flux MPEG via la freebox dans la qualité ou il a été fournit à Free revient à ne pas respecter ces conditions. Effectivement si c'est pour un usage de magnétoscope numérique et de diffusion privée tu en as le droit, par contre comme tu pourrais les distribuer sans passer par la cases "paiement de droits"  la plupart des chaines qui sont sur freetv refuseraient de continuer à y être diffusées. La différence avec la future option de magnétoscope numérique que free devrait proposer c'est que le contenu enregistré est d'une qualité bien supérieure à une VHS et non protégée.

Bref le probleme n'est pas ce que tu veux en faire mais ce que tu pourrais en faire, et c'est là toute la différence! :Very Happy: 

D'ailleurs dans les nouvelles CGV de FRee il est bien précisé que le contenu que tu diffuse sur ta tv depuis ton PC est bien ok niveau droits... :Wink: 

----------

## Zanton

 *canard wrote:*   

> Bref le probleme n'est pas ce que tu veux en faire mais ce que tu pourrais en faire, et c'est là toute la différence! 

 

Ben, c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit oO

----------

## Jeffdelille

Salut,

J'ai utilise l'ebuild fourni a cette adresse

http://gentoo.zugaina.org/index.html.fr

mais j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :

```

{/usr/local/freeplayer/bin} ./vlc-fbx.sh ~/essai.m3u

VLC media player 0.8.4-svn Janus

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--http-src=/usr/local/freeplayer//share/http-fbx/'

Try `vlc --help' for more information.

Exit 102

```

J'obtenais la meme erreur en configurant et compilant a la main.

quelqu'un aurait il une idee ?

----------

## pounard

Jeffdelille, vérifie les use pour vlc-svn;

tu dois avoir httpd dedans, vérifie bien qu'il soit la

----------

## bakreule

En utilisant l'ebuild de Ycarus (vlc-svn-0.2), j'avais reçu cette erreur:

```
src/stream_output/acl.c: In function `ACL_LoadFile':

src/stream_output/acl.c:284: error: `errno' undeclared (first use in this function)

src/stream_output/acl.c:284: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

src/stream_output/acl.c:284: error: for each function it appears in.)

```

'errno' me semble quelque choses très, très basique, n'est-ce pas? Quelqu'un a eu cette erreur?

----------

## TTK

Salut

J'arrive à peu près à faire marcher tout ça, mais ma machine est chargée à fond et l'image sur la télé fait une micro pause toutes les secondes quand je lis un xv id.

Pas moyen de lire un dvd par contre. Le freeplayer trouve bien le titre du dvd dans la playlist, visiblement la lecture démarre mais l'écran reste noir ...

Bye

----------

## nuts

bon je up pour dire que chez moi ca ne fonctionne toujours pas. j'ai compillé a la main le vlc de free pour voir et editer le binaire qui va bien pour utiliser le vlc compillé par mes soins et j'ai toujours ca:

```
nuts@kapoue ~/freeplayer/bin $ cat vlc-fbx.sh

#!/bin/sh

exec ../share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2/vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="%HTTP_PATH%" --wx-systray --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"

nuts@kapoue ~/freeplayer/bin $ ./vlc-fbx.sh

VLC media player 0.8.4-fbx-2 freeplayer

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--http-host=:8080'

Try `vlc --help' for more information
```

ca passe des arguments qui n'existe pas  :Confused: 

edit: j'ai recompiller tout bien avec les dependances tout ca...

je lance vlc mais la freebox ne voit rien.

----------

## fribadeau

Avant de lancer vlc, il faut que tu sois dans le répertoire du binaire compilé.

Chez moi, v'ai modifié vlc-fbx.sh en ajoutant la ligne 

```
cd /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2
```

juste avant le lancement de vlc.

Par contre, j'ai un autre problème avec les playlists... Rien à faire, ça ne fonctionne pas.

Quand je choisi un mp3 ou un DivX depuis l'interface "Browser", pas de problème.

Si je choisi un .m3u, généré depuis fbx-playlist ou à la main, il ne me permet pas de lire le contenu...

C'est même plus bizare car je vois sur la télé le contenu de la playlist, je peux choisir un morceau mais il ne va pas plus loin.

Et dans l'interface de VLC, quand je regarde le contenu de la playlist, chaque fois que je "play" un des morceau, il est ajouté à nouveau dans la playlist   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ???

----------

## fribadeau

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Par contre, j'ai un autre problème avec les playlists... Rien à faire, ça ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Quand je choisi un mp3 ou un DivX depuis l'interface "Browser", pas de problème.
> 
> Si je choisi un .m3u, généré depuis fbx-playlist ou à la main, il ne me permet pas de lire le contenu...
> ...

 

Bon, en fait, ça fonctionne.

mais je ne comprends pas très bien.

Le problème était manifestement dû au fait que je suis en UTF-8 (plus ou moins complet).

Là où je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi je peux lire les fichiers ayant des caractères accentués via le browser mais pas via la playlist.

Merci d'avance,

Fred

----------

## nuts

en passant par le script ca ne fonctionne pas. alors je passe tout a la main a vlc et la il se lance, mais la freebox semble ne rien voir

----------

## fribadeau

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème était manifestement dû au fait que je suis en UTF-8 (plus ou moins complet).
> 
> Là où je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi je peux lire les fichiers ayant des caractères accentués via le browser mais pas via la playlist.
> ...

 

OK, la première des deux phrases explique la deuxième.

Je créé ma playlist via un script shell (ls + sed) et le résultat n'est pas en UTF-8.

Comme pour le moment, je n'ai pas le temps de changer/corriger ma config UTF-8   :Confused:  , j'ai ajouté un coup de iconv à la fin de mon script...

Pour résumer :

emerge de tout ce qu'il faut, y compris vlc 0.8.4_beta1 - en fait, ce dernier ne sert à rien, car :

compilation du vlc livré par free dans le répertoire share du freeplayer

Modification de vlc-fbx.sh :

```
#!/bin/sh

cd /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2

exec ./vlc                                                      \

         --extraintf=http                                       \

         --http-host=:8080                                      \

         --http-charset=ISO-8859-1                              \

         --sout="#std"                                          \

         --sout-standard-access=udp                             \

         --sout-standard-mux=ts                                 \

         --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234                 \

         --sout-ts-pid-video=68                                 \

         --sout-ts-pid-audio=69                                 \

         --sout-ts-pid-spu=70                                   \

         --sout-ts-pcr=80                                       \

         --sout-ts-dts-delay=400                                \

         --no-playlist-autostart                                \

         --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1                          \

         --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720                          \

         --sout-transcode-maxheight=576                         \

         --play-and-stop                                        \

         --http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer//share/http-fbx/"    \

         #--wx-systray                                          \

         --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx"                            \

         --open="$1"

```

Ecriture d'un petit script pour créer mes playlists :

```
fred:~/bin> cat ~/bin/00.sh

#!/bin/sh

P=`pwd`

FN=$HOME/temp/00.m3u

echo #EXTM3U > $FN

for f in `ls *.mp3 *.ogg |sed 's/ /@/g'`

do

  TITRE=`echo $f|sed 's/@/ /g'`

  FP="$P/$TITRE"

  cat ~/bin/mp3.m3u | sed "s/TITRE/$TITRE/" | sed "s@FULLPATH@$FP@" >> $FN

  #cat ~/bin/mp3.m3u | sed "s/TITRE/$TITRE/" | sed "s/FULLPATH/$FULLPATH/" >> $FN

done

iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-1 --to-code=UTF-8 < $FN > 00.m3u

fred:~/bin> 
```

avec :

```
fred:~/bin> cat ~/bin/mp3.m3u

#EXTINF:0,TITRE

#EXTVLCOPT:sout=#transcode:std

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-ab=256

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-acodec=mpga

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-channels=2

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-vb=9000

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-vcodec=mp2v

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-vt=1000000

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-fps=25.0

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-ffmpeg-keyint=24

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-ffmpeg-interlace

#EXTVLCOPT:no-sout-ffmpeg-interlace-me

#EXTVLCOPT:file-caching=1000

#EXTVLCOPT:sout-transcode-soverlay

FULLPATH

fred:~/bin> 

```

Ensuite, un 00.sh dans le répertoire contenant un album me créé le 00.m3u qui va bien.

Bien sûr, c'est pour commencer...

A vous de jouer.

----------

## Pixys

 *canard wrote:*   

>  *Zanton wrote:*    Je ne vois pas le rapport oO Au lieu de la télévision, le media pour afficher les images seraient l'ordinateur. Ce que tu fais ensuite, ça ne regarde que toi. Et comme le dit nuts, tu pourrais éventuellement te servir de l'ordinateur comme d'un magnétoscope et le magnétoscope n'est pas interdit. C'est toujours pareil, c'est ce que toi tu en fais qui est potentiellement interdi après, diffuser l'image via son ordinateur, je ne pense pas que ce soit interdit loin de là. 
> 
> La différence c'est que les différents ayant droits qui ont autorisé à diffuser leur contenu sur FreeTV l'ont fait à certaines conditions. Récupérer un flux MPEG via la freebox dans la qualité ou il a été fournit à Free revient à ne pas respecter ces conditions. Effectivement si c'est pour un usage de magnétoscope numérique et de diffusion privée tu en as le droit, par contre comme tu pourrais les distribuer sans passer par la cases "paiement de droits"  la plupart des chaines qui sont sur freetv refuseraient de continuer à y être diffusées. La différence avec la future option de magnétoscope numérique que free devrait proposer c'est que le contenu enregistré est d'une qualité bien supérieure à une VHS et non protégée.
> 
> Bref le probleme n'est pas ce que tu veux en faire mais ce que tu pourrais en faire, et c'est là toute la différence!
> ...

 

De toute façon au niveau loi c'est très clair: il est interdit de distribuer (i.e. prêter, vendre ...) toute oeuvre type film qui serait diffusée à la tv et ce sans autorisation préalable. Ce qui veut dire que prêter à un pote la cassette vidéo de "Alien 45 Le Retour 2 version longue remasterisée" que tu as enregistré hier soir est illégal; évidemment c'est la théorie.......

Maintenant rien ne t'empêche de récupérer le flux de la Freebox pour l'afficher sur ton écran d'ordinateur et ce n'est vraiment pas difficile ni très cher. Maintenant la question qui se pose c'est dans ce cas là, es-tu soumis à la redevance tv?

----------

## fribadeau

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> ... Maintenant la question qui se pose c'est dans ce cas là, es-tu soumis à la redevance tv?

 

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,39263095,00.htm?xtor=1

Désolé   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Pixys

Oooooh zuuut alors   :Razz: 

merci pour le lien   :Wink: 

----------

## bakreule

J'ai essayé de compiler la version de vlc qui est fourni avec le tarball de free (vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2), mais il y a des erreurs pendant le linking:

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2'

srcdir=. ./toolbox --update-version

gcc -Wsign-compare -Wall -pipe -o vlc src/vlc-vlc.o lib/libvlc.a ./modules/misc/memcpy/libmemcpymmx.a ./modules/video_chroma/libi420_rgb_mmx.a ./modules/video_chroma/libi422_yuy2_mmx.a ./modules/video_chroma/libi420_ymga_mmx.a ./modules/video_chroma/libi420_yuy2_mmx.a ./modules/misc/memcpy/libmemcpymmxext.a ./modules/misc/memcpy/libmemcpy3dn.a ./modules/mux/mpeg/libmux_ts.a ./modules/codec/ffmpeg/libffmpeg.a ./modules/stream_out/libstream_out_switcher.a -L/usr/local/lib -lhal -ldbus-1 -lrt -lpthread -ldl -lm -ldvbpsi -lavformat -lz -lavcodec -lm

lib/libvlc.a(lib_libvlc_a-libvlc.o): In function `InitDeviceValues':

libvlc.c:(.text+0x98f5): undefined reference to `hal_initialize'

libvlc.c:(.text+0x990b): undefined reference to `hal_get_all_devices'

libvlc.c:(.text+0x9927): undefined reference to `hal_free_string_array'

libvlc.c:(.text+0x992f): undefined reference to `hal_shutdown'

libvlc.c:(.text+0x9958): undefined reference to `hal_device_property_exists'

libvlc.c:(.text+0x9988): undefined reference to `hal_device_get_property_bool'

libvlc.c:(.text+0x99a6): undefined reference to `hal_device_get_property_string'

libvlc.c:(.text+0x99e6): undefined reference to `hal_free_string'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [vlc] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

J'ai 0.5.5.1 comme version de HAL.

Est-qu'il y a des autres qui a eu le même problème? Merci!

----------

## ercete

Perso, j'ai pas encore réussi à faire marcher le freeplayer sous ma gentoo

et mon amour propre m'interdit de l'installer sous windows donc je m'en passes pour le moment mais ce weekend je vais peut-être m'y remettre.

Pour ton problème de link, je penses que ce serait une bonne idée de masquer les nouvelles versions de HAL dans ton package.mask pour trouver une compatible avec le vlc de free.

S'il y a des gens qui sont parvenus à faire marcher ce truc correctement, j'ai le howto qui va pas tarder à me démanger  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

j'ai eu aucun soucis. tu as quelque chose de particulier dans ./configure ?

----------

## bakreule

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ton problème de link, je penses que ce serait une bonne idée de masquer les nouvelles versions de HAL dans ton package.mask pour trouver une compatible avec le vlc de free. 

 

Ahhh!!!! Non!!! J'ai passé des semaines avec la bordel de yo-yo de hal/dbus/kde-3.4.3 avec ces dépendencies à la con. En fin j'ai une système qui est 'stable'. Je préfère de ne pas utilisier freeplayer.

Mais, j'ai réussi de compiler VLC par désactiver hal:

```
$ ./configure --disable-hal
```

Je suis au travail, donc je ne peux pas le tester toute suite. Je mettrai les résultats ici ce soir....

Merci pour les reponses!

----------

## ercete

 *bakreule wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahhh!!!! Non!!! J'ai passé des semaines avec la bordel de yo-yo de hal/dbus/kde-3.4.3 avec ces dépendencies à la con. En fin j'ai une système qui est 'stable'. Je préfère de ne pas utilisier freeplayer.
> 
> 

 

Je te comprends aisément  :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bakreule wrote:*   

> [snip]
> 
> J'ai passé des semaines avec la bordel de yo-yo 
> 
> [snip]

 No comment ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bakreule

Woohoo! Ca marche! Nickel.... Bonne image et son et tout.... Merci a tous!

----------

## ercete

Bon ben moi au 2eme essai ca marche toujours pas,

j'ai essayé de compiler le vlc de free mais :

```
rct@courgette /usr/local/freeplayer/bin $ ./vlc-fbx.sh

VLC media player 0.8.4-fbx-2 freeplayer

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--http-host=:8080'

Try `vlc --help' for more information.

```

ca aide pas  :Wink: 

donc je suis en train d'emerger les ebuilds d'Ycarus et y'a pas mal de dépendances nécessaires...

ca va peut-être aider... qui sait ?

----------

## nuts

j'ai changé un peu le script pour lancer le vlc de free

```
#!/bin/sh

cd /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2

exec ./vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer//share/http-fbx/" --wx-systray --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"

```

----------

## nevro

voila ce que j'obtien en executant ton script :

```
nevro@betti /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2  $ ./vlc_perso

VLC media player 0.8.4-fbx-2 freeplayer

libhal.c 644 : Error connecting to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

[00000913] main interface: creating httpd

libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

```

et je n'arrive pas a ouvrir freeplayer via ma freebox..une idée?

edit : j'ai recompilé en enlevant le support hal,et je n'ai plus d'erreur quand je lance le vlc,mais l'option reste en rouge sur ma TV,je n'arrive pas a l'ouvrir,d'ou peut provenir l'erreur?

----------

## ercete

Après avoir emergé pas mal de librairies via l'ebuild de tout à l'heure,

maintenant j'arrive à lancer vlc avec le script de nuts

je peux pas tester la freebox parce qu'elle est dans le salon :p

quoi qu'il en soit çest bon signe  :Smile: 

demain si j'ai un peu de temps je me met à faire un howto freeplayer en résumant le plus de choses possibles...

----------

## nuts

http://cedric.vincent.perso.free.fr/freeplayer.php

+ installation de wxGTK

et ca a roule

----------

## nevro

j'ai tout suivi,mais j'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur

----------

## nuts

j'ai suivis le tuto et installé les dependance manquante a coup d'emerge.

apres j'ai fais un ./configure tout classique pour vlc de free, un simple make. apres j'ai fais le make install pour tout avoir dans /usr/local/freeplayer. j'ai modifier le sh pour qu'il aille bien cherchais le vlc que j'ai compillé dans le share/ de freeplayer et ca roule.

----------

## ercete

 *nuts wrote:*   

>  apres j'ai fais le make install 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  voilà ce que j'avais oublié !!

----------

## nuts

...

ouais donc voila je recapitule pour expliquer comment j'ai fais.

1/ on recupere le paquet freeplayer.

2/ consulter http://cedric.vincent.perso.free.fr/freeplayer.php pour connaitre les dependance de freeplayer.

3/ emerger wxgtk si vous voulez l'interface en prime.

4/ decompresser l'archive dans votre ~

5/ cd freeplayer

6/ cd share

7/ decompresser vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2.tar.gz

8/ cd vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2

9/ ./configure && make

10/ cd

11/ su (entrer pass root)

12/ cd freeplayer

13/ sh install.sh

14/ cd /usr/local/freeplayer

15/ nano -w bin/vlc-fbx.sh modifier comme j'ai dis plus haut.

16/ ln -s /usr/local/freeplayer/bin/vlc-fbx.sh /usr/bin/freeplayer && chmod +x /usr/bin/freeplayer

17/ exit

voila j'espere que ca aidera

----------

## ercete

C'est top !

le howto est en cours d'écriture mais je le continuerai demain  :Wink: 

----------

## nevro

j'ai enfin reussi ,merci pour ton tuto vite fait nuts,par contre,dernier pbm : j'arrive a lire les images,les mp3,les playlist de musique..mais aucun divx ..

j'obtient ce msg d'erreur :

```
main input error: no suitable acces
```

----------

## DuF

Perso, chez moi ça ne fonctionne toujours pas :

```

[ 04:03:23 11/12/05 || duf@genduf: ~ ]$ freeplayer 

VLC media player 0.8.2 Janus

vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--http-charset=ISO-8859-1'

Try `vlc --help' for more information.

```

Sur mon système j'ai : 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.4-r1  -doc

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r5  -a52 -aac (-altivec) -debug -doc -dts +encode -ieee1394 +imlib +mmx +network +ogg +oss +sdl -threads +truetype +v4l +vorbis +xvid +zlib

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b  -debug

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.0b  +X +sdl

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10  -bindist -doc +zlib

```

Et je passe en paramêtre au ./configure du freeplayer fourni dans le tarball sur le site de free : 

```
 ./configure --enable-ffmpeg --enable-libmpeg2  --enable-dvbpsi  --enable-mad  --disable-wxwidgets --disable-skins2 --disable-smb
```

Le script de démarrage de freeplayer :

```
[ 04:13:25 11/12/05 || duf@genduf: ~ ]$ cat /usr/bin/freeplayer 

#!/bin/sh

exec vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="%HTTP_PATH%" --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"

```

J'ai bien fait le ldconfig après l'installation de freeplayer.

Bon j'ai pas essayé avec la méthode sur le site de Cédric Vincent, c'est à dire en récupérant un par un les différents paquets mais c'est un peu chiant d'installer des paquets comme libdvbpsi, ffmpeg, libmad, libmpeg2 et freetype sans passer par les ebuilds... Mais si c'est la seule solution pour que ça fonctionne j'y réfléchirai...

Il doit manquer des choses au moment du ./configure a priori, enfin bon c'est un peu chiant, Free pourrait faire un effort pour fournir quelque chose d'un peu mieux foutu, quitte à avoir toutes les options par défaut même si on en n'a pas besoin, enfin bon je dis peut être ça parce qu'il est tard et que ça ne fonctionne toujours pas et que c'est la seule chose que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner  :Smile: 

Mise à jour

Bon en fait ça fonctionne, j'ai simplement modifié le path vers vlc, j'ai donc mis /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2/ dans le script de lancement vlc-fbx.sh même si je ne comprends pas car je n'ai qu'un binaire executable vlc, donc il ne pouvait pas se tromper surtout qu'il me le trouvait dans mon path, faut croire que "exec" permet de mieux le charger, heureusement que Nuts l'avait indiqué plus haut sinon j'aurai même pas essayé tellement j'étais sûr qu'il ne pouvait pas se tromper car n'ayant pas le choix sur le "vlc" à lancer.

```
[ 04:13:25 11/12/05 || duf@genduf: ~ ]$ cat /usr/bin/freeplayer 

#!/bin/sh

exec /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2/vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="%HTTP_PATH%" --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"

```

Donc en résumé avec les ebuilds cités plus haut dans mon message, le ./configure avec les options qui vont ça fonctionne, manque plus que l'ebuild pour freeplayer et tout sera parfait  :Wink: 

J'ai juste un petit souci sur la taille des vidéos (et donc pour lire les sous-titres) mais ça va se corriger facilement je pense.

----------

## nuts

j'ai pas dis qu'il fallait emerger les dependance de freeplayer? faut pas vous casser la tete. ffmpeg  libmad, libmpeg2 etc... a coup d'emerge

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *nuts wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 2/ consulter http://cedric.vincent.perso.free.fr/freeplayer.php pour connaitre les dependance de freeplayer.

 

Pourquoi ne pas utilisé portage pour installer les dependances de vlc ?

emerge -o vlc[/code]

----------

## nuts

tout simplement parce que je crois que le vlc fourni par free est un cvs un peu modifié

----------

## ercete

je veux bien que vlc-freeplayer soit un peu modifié,

mais de là à ce que les techs de free s'offre le loisir de coder une librairie en plus, j'y crois moyen.

Après disons qu'il doit falloir utiliser les bons USE flags...

il y a des gens qui semblent y arriver avec un frereplayer normal, mais je penses qu'il faut aussi emerger vlc-svn, enfin bref c'est compliqué :p

----------

## nuts

non, tu emerge uniquement les dependance necessaire c'est suffisant

----------

## ercete

Apres re-emerge suite à quelques problèmes avec libmatroska,

je confirme, seules les dépendances suffisent.

Je suis en train de préparer un script init.d pour faire propre mais l'option --deamon ne fonctionne pas chez moi

Ca donne quoi chez vous ?

Sinon vous connaissez des mods sympas qui tournent sous linux ?

Parce que le browser par défaut il est assez imbuvable !

----------

## nuts

euh moi je l'utilise de facon basique, je le lance quand j'ai besoin. et je me contente du browser par defaut. par contre je crois que j'ai soucis avec les dvd

----------

## ercete

moi je gère une colloc de quatre personnes, donc il faut que ca marche dès que le pc est allumé sinon ils paniquent :p

par contre les dvds, c'est pareil j'ai du mal, impossible d'accéder à /dev dans le freebrowser

et si je crée une playlist avec /dev/dvd dedans ca marche pas mieux  :Sad: 

----------

## ercete

voilà un chtit howto tout frais : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412403.html

----------

## DuF

Merci à toi d'avoir pris le temps de rédiger cet How-to.

----------

## ercete

ok

je ferais bien une révérence mais sur le forum, ca passe mal  :Smile: 

là je suis en train de tester easybox, un mod pour le freeplayer en php

seulement je galère avec ma config d'apache qui date un peu...

quelqu'un sait s'il est possible de nommer des virtuals hosts en fonction des ports ?

pour différencier les connexions des ports 80 et 8080 ?

D'ailleurs est-ce que apache écoute bien les deux ports...

autant de questions auxquelles vous ne semblez pas confrontés !

bon il est tard, je divague, donc

 :Arrow:  dodo

----------

## ercete

Re,

Bon j'ai peut-être l'impression d'être le seul pingouin du forum à insister avec le freeplayer.

Mais j'en démors pas  :Smile: 

Je me demande : que se passe-il si on compile vlc sans l'interface wxgtk ?

Car le mode --deamon ne fonctionne pas chez moi et peut-être l'interface empêche ce mode ?

----------

## nuts

sans le wxGTK, tu utilise vlc en ligne de commande. tu perds le frontend. pratique si tu as un serveur sans X

----------

## ercete

mater des vidéos sans serveur X :p

en même temps avec le framebuffer c'est sans doute possible...

de toute façon sans vouloir être méchant : je vois pas vraiment à quoi sert l'interface sur le PC, chez moi elle fonctionne mais cela n'a aucune insidance sur la freebox. Elle ne veut savoir que ce qu'elle sélectionne par son module et c'est tout :/ (à la limite la playlist qu'on lui donne en ligne de commande et c'est tout)

Dommage, j'aurais bien voulu lire un dvd à partir de mon ordi pour le diffuser sur la freebox...

donc je vais vite me passer de l'interface, ca me permettra peut être de lancer vlc en démon.

----------

## nuts

avec l'interface, je demande a lancer un dvd (sur le pc),  mais ca ne reagis pas, la freebox brois du noir. y a que le VCD que j'ai reussi a faire partir

----------

## ercete

Ah, moi même le VCD a pas marché hier :/

Peut être avec un mod ca marcheras mieux...

Là je vais pas tarder à tester EasyBox

----------

## sirion2

heu, moi j'ai juste l'ebuild de vls-svn  et sa marche impec; plus mise a jour que ca ya pas :]

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-video/vlc-svn/vlc-svn-0.2.ebuild

ensuite j'ai des petist problems comme:

- pas de son sur les DVD

- j'ai des video qui passe, mais l'image saccadé (vlc suce à 98% le CPU, peut etre qu'il les reconvertis)

- ...

----------

## BuBuaBu

j'ai une commande pour demarer vlc en daemon (vlc --daemon ...)

Elle fonctionne bien.

Comment faire pour qu'elle s'execute au boot ?

Un init script ? c'est pas bourin ? j'ai essaié celui la :

```

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

ebegin "Starting VLC : "

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --make-pidfile --pidfile /var/run/vlc.pid -x /usr/local/bin/vlc --  --daemon --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="/usr/local/freeplayer//share/http-fbx/" --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"

eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping vlc: "

        start-stop-daemon --oknodo --stop --pidfile /var/run/vlc.pid &>/dev/null

        eend $?

}

restart() {

svc_stop

sleep 3

svc_start

}

```

Bon quans je fait /etc/init.d/vlc start

ça marche, le restart aussi.

Mais le stop non, où est le problème ?

----------

## ercete

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Car le mode --deamon ne fonctionne pas...

 

Hum... j'me relirais bien le Collins ce soir...

----------

## ercete

Bon j'ai testé ton script,

la commande stop se base sur un pid stocké dans /var/run/...

Si tu cherches ce pid dans ceux trouvés dans un 'ps aux' tu  le trouveras pas !

Et pour cause, le processus initial ayant ce pid est mort et vlc s'est éparpillé en plusieurs fork...

Alors pour l'arrêter faudrait tuer vlc en fonction d'autres paramètres : le nom du programme par exemple

----------

